# []
!
 ,     .
1.,       .       3 000 000,00 ,  ,   .

2.           (    ).     ,   1500 000  .   ,      .     .       ,   :
1)  
2)  
3)      
4)  
5)    
6)  
7)  
8)  ,    

         ( ROAD LTD,   , .).       ,  :
1)	 
2)	 
3)	 
4)	 
5)	  
6)	    
7)	 
8)	 
9)	 ,     

              ,     .(       ).      ,              ,  .

            ,     . ,   ,      .

             ,    ,      17.00 10  2002 . (  ). 

              ,      20  (1  = 1000 $).      ,    0.

      !

ps:   ""   .

----------

!
  ,           12-00 11  2002.
     12-00.

!

----------

12=00 , ,   !

----------


## Alexandry

2    ..

----------

! !

----------


## Alex_2000

*  3:*

1. :  , 
2. : * "*", 
3. FCA
4.         3 ,          (, ).
5.                  ().
6.  :  : 0.9$*52011 (   32/$)
7. : 11.12.2002-11.12.2003
8.    (), ,  ,   .
       .

*  :*

1) :  "" (, . )
2) : ROAD LTD (, .)
3)     DDU (),    () (. , )
4)     3-  ,     ,       ()  .
5)                   ,    0,3%   .
6)                    .
7)  :  : 140,63$ () + 4000$*3  (20) = 12140,63$
8) : 11.12.2002-11.12.2003
9)             (., ),            .

1.    (    )
2. - 
3.    
4.       
5.       
6.     
7.

----------

3,    ?
?

----------


## Lucien

*  2*  

1.   2  * ""*

2.      ʻ:
2.1.   1    ʻ ()
2.2.   ʻ ()
2.3   ()
2.4.   1 ʻ       ()
2.5.   ()

3.     ʻ    
3.1.   . 
3.2.        
3.3.       ..
3.4.      

4.     CoffeeTrade - 

5.   -    Road INC  

6.     

6.1.  75.1  80 3 000 000

6.2.  51  75.1 3 000 000


7.    ʻ   
7.1.   
7.2.    

8.      (,      )
8.1.  

8.2.   


8.3.   Road INC     (  ):
a)     ʻ ()
b)  - Road INC ()
)    10.12.02
d)   - 
e)        
f)     Road INC           70     56 .      CoffeeTrade ().
  -  
g)  . Lucien    ʻ ()

8.4.   (   )
a)      EXIM Insurance () ( ,   ROAD INC        ʻ)
b)   Road INC ()    ʻ ().
)    12.12.02
d)   - 
e)     
f)             : ,  ,  , , , , ,    .
g)     EXIM Insurance ()
h)   
   $56 000
-    2%     $1120 


8.5.   (CMR)
a)    ROAD INC ()
b)    ʻ ().
)    12.12.02
d)   - 
e)     
f)          70 ,   ,    56000 . 
g)   ROAD INC ()
h)   
-  - CoffeeTrade ()
-      (   )

8.6.   (certificate of origin)
a)        
b)    ʻ ().
)    12.12.02
d)   - 
e)      
f)        - 
g)    .  .

8.7.  
a)            
b)    ʻ ().
)    12.12.02
d)   - 
e)     
f)          
g)    .  .

8.8.    CoffeeTrade ()
a)    CoffeeTrade ()
b)    ʻ ().
)    12.12.02
d)   - 
e)    
f)            1/2002  10.12.02
g)   CoffeeTrade ()
h)    56000 . 


8.9.    Road INC ()
a)    Road INC ()
b)    ʻ ().
)    12.12.02
d)     
e)    
f)       -  ( )    2/2002  10.12.02
g)   CoffeeTrade ()
h)    5600 . ,      1120 . 

8.10.     CoffeeTrade ()
a)    CoffeeTrade ()
b)    ʻ ().
)    12.12.02
d)   - 
e)     
f)              . 
g)   CoffeeTrade ()

----------


## Alex_2000

.  "".
  .

----------


## Lucien

,      .......   ..

----------

"" ,    ?
  ,   .   .       ,      !

----------


## ToT

> ,      .......   ..

----------

!
  .
!

           , 15  2002.,  12-00 (  ).
   .     ,     .

 1,  ?
       "   "   "",  ,   .

   -   ,   -    .

----------

,          .            .

----------

,   :
  , ,  .  !

  ,     :
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?threadid=5980

       .

----------

1

 :
1)   - ABC LTD ()
2)   - 
3)       - FOB (   ). 
4)   - ,      
5)     -   
6)   - 70000 .
7)   -   2002,    2003 .
8)  ,     -  ,    .

. . 1.
   10    5000 USD     2002 .

    ( ROAD LTD,   , .). 
1)   - 
2)   - ROAD LTD , .
3)   -    . 
4)   -    
5)    -            .
6)      -               .
7)   - 10000 
8)     2002 .,    2003
9)  ,     -         .

. . 1
   10     .     2002 .

----------


## Ysn

1.
 .
  ,
 ,  2 (CMR,   .)

----------


## stas

:
*
       ,    :

 1 - 10 ,  5     ,  5 .

 2 -  15 .

 3 -  10 .


     .
*

----------


## stas

:
*
 !

    .

1.      .         .

2.                :

2.1.   ,     (          )

2.2.   (   ).
      : http://www.customs.ru/ru/files_show...._objectid=4797

2.3.    (    ).



           12:00 17  2002 .

        ,     - 20  (1  = $1000).    -  ,   - 0.

!
*

----------


## Lucien

2     :

1. .  , .   .

:       ,      .  ,            !!!

2.       .  -  ,   .  ,  ,      .   .

: 

   :

"4.     CoffeeTrade
4.1.      1/2002  10.12.02
4.2.  -   ()
4.3.  -  CoffeTrade()
4.4.  :
        , ,  ,  " ",  ,   .
( - ""),          ,  ,   . 
4.5.  :
" ,     Road LTD (),   FCA     - 2000       " ",     70 ,        .".
4.6.      
       , ,       ,   . 2.1.1.,  800  .   ,      56000  .
4.7.  :
                            .
4.8.   

4.9.  
 ,   ,         ,      , ,   ,         -        
4.10.   
     ."

"5.     
5.1.      2/2002  10.12.02
5.2.  -   ()
5.3.  -   Road INC ()
5.4.  :
 ,                       ().
5.5.  :
    .
5.6.  :

5.7.   
        .
5.8.     
       ,   .
5.9.  
   .              .
   - $5600,    . 
5.10.  
 ,   ,         ,      , ,   ,         -        
5.11.   
     .
                   .".

3. . 1.1.           ( - ""),           -  ?     ?

: . . 2.

4. . 13.2.           "".  ?      .

: . . 2

5.    -     ! 

: . . 2

6.      .

 !      .              ,     .     !!!

     !!! )))

P.S.         - 
0901 11 000 0 
 -    (. .  830  
30.11.01 .).

2.1.1.    1 ()
1)   -  
2)  -  , 
3)   - 20.12.02
4)   - 2/00000000/000/0000000001
5)   - . 
6)   -   
7)  : 
-     - 1/2002  10.12.02
-   - 56 000  
-   - "Coffee - trade" ()
-   -  
8)   , 
  :
-    - ...   . . , , 
-     -  Lucien,    .

2.1.2.    1 ()
1)   -  
2)  -  , 
3)   - 20.12.02
4)   - 2/00000000/000/0000000001
5)   - . 
6)   -   
7)  : 
-     - 1/2002  10.12.02
-   - 56 000  
-   - "Coffee - trade" ()
-   -  
8)   , 
  :
-    - ...   . . , ,
-     -  Lucien,    .
9)    :
-    - ...   . . , 


2.1.3.    2 ()
1)   -  
2)  -  , 
3)   - 20.12.02
4)   - 2/00000000/000/0000000002
5)   - . 
6)   -   
7)  : 
-     - 2/2002  10.12.02
-   - 5600  
-   - "ROAD LTD" ()
-   -  
8)   , 
  :
-    - ...   . . , ,
-     -  Lucien,    .

2.1.4.    2 ()
1)   -  
2)  -  , 
3)   - 20.12.02
4)   - 2/00000000/000/0000000002
5)   - . 
6)   -   
7)  : 
-     - 2/2002  10.12.02
-   - 5600  
-   - "ROAD LTD" ()
-   -  
8)   , 
  :
-    - ...   . . , , 
-     -  Lucien,    .
9)    :
-    - ...   . . , 




2.1.5.    ( )
"5.     CoffeeTrade
5.1.      1/2002  10.12.02
5.2.  -   ()
5.3.  -  CoffeTrade()
5.4.  ,      56000  .

2.1.6.     ( )
"6.     
6.1.      2/2002  10.12.02
6.2.  -   ()
6.3.  -   Road INC ()
5.9.  
  - $5600,    . 

2.1.7.      
1)  -  
2)  - . 
3)   - 20.12.02
4)   -  003
5)  - 409024 
7)  : -   20%     
  1/2002  10.12.02
8)  Lucien, Alexandry,    .




2.1.8.       . 
1)  -  
2)  - . 
3)   - 20.12.02
4)   -  004
5)  - 19712 
7)  : -    1%    .       1/2002  10.12.02
8)  Lucien, Alexandry,    .


2.1.9.       . 
1)  -  
2)  - . 
3)   - 20.12.02
4)   -  005
5)  - 308 . 
7)  : -    0,05%  .  
 .       1/2002  10.12.02
8)  Lucien, Alexandry,    .



2.1.10.      
1)  -  
2)  - . 
3)   - 20.12.02
4)   -  006
5)  - 2310 
7)  : -      75%  
.   .  (5% )
   1/2002  10.12.02
8)  Lucien, Alexandry,    .




2.1.11   (   )
a)      EXIM Insurance () ( ,   ROAD INC        ʻ)
b)   Road INC ()    ʻ ().
)    12.12.02
d)   - 
e)     
f)             : ,  ,  , , , , ,    .
g)     EXIM Insurance ()
h)   
   $56 000
-    2%     $1120 

2.1.12   (CMR)
a)    ROAD INC ()
b)    ʻ ().
)    12.12.02
d)   - 
e)     
f)          70 ,   ,    56000 . 
g)   ROAD INC ()
h)   
-  - CoffeeTrade ()
-      (   )

2.1.13   (CMR)
  (certificate of origin)
a)        
b)    ʻ ().
)    12.12.02
d)   - 
e)      
f)        - 
g)    .  .

2.1.14  
a)            
b)    ʻ ().
)    12.12.02
d)   - 
e)     
f)          
g)    .  .

2.1.15    CoffeeTrade ()
a)    CoffeeTrade ()
b)    ʻ ().
)    12.12.02
d)   - 
e)    
f)            1/2002  10.12.02
g)   CoffeeTrade ()
h)    56000 . 


2.1.16    Road INC ()
a)    Road INC ()
b)    ʻ ().
)    12.12.02
d)     
e)    
f)       -  ( )    2/2002  10.12.02
g)   CoffeeTrade ()
h)    5600 . ,      1120 . 

2.1.17     CoffeeTrade ()
a)    CoffeeTrade ()
b)    ʻ ().
)    12.12.02
d)   - 
e)     
f)              . 
g)   CoffeeTrade ()


2.1.18.       . 
1) 			-	 
2) 			-	. 
3)  			-	20.12.02
4)  			-	 006
5)  				-	3942,4 
7)  : 		- 	   0,2%  
 .     			   1/2002  10.12.02
8)  Lucien, Alexandry,    .


   ( 1) 88888888 

1.    

   (  )
1 2.    40 
   Coffee Trade,  
3. .  
4. . . 
5.  . - 
6. -  
7.  

 1 1400 05631\231202\0001223

8.    77 19247851
9. ,   
   . . 

 ʻ,   ʻ, 
 , , . , .1.
 _

10.  1-   
11. .  
12.   
13.  643 356 - 61600 . 
14.   
15.   
15.   .  ʻ, 356
17.   .  IND 643 
16.   
17.    
18.     - /
19. .
20.   643 
21.     - /
22.      
23.   - 32 /.
24.   840 56000 32 2 1 
25.     - /
26.     -/
27.  /  2
28.     
 ʻ,   ___

29.    

30.    -  
31.               
32.  
33.   1 0901110000 

-  
34.    643
35.   () - 70.000 .
36.  356 70 200 
37.  
38.   () 
39.  70 000 
40.  /  
1400 . 05631\201202\7788888
41. .   
42.   
43. 
44.  /-
  56000 
45.   61600
46.   61600
47.      

48.  
49.  

12
13
20
32 1971200
61600
61600

5% 61600 * 0,05 = 3080,
75% 61600*0,05 *0,75 =2310 

20% (61600+2310)*0,2 = 12782 * 32 = 409024


61,60
2310
12936


.  
12  -  = 3942;
13 -   - 19712;
13 -   308 
20 -  - 2310 
32 -   - 409024

    1010  09.11.00

: 
50.  :  
51.     


52.    
53.     

2-20647261  18.12.2002
.   
54.   :
, 23.12.2002 .  Lucien

----------

Lucien,       !
,       !
,     :
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?threadid=5959

----------


## Lucien

....

----------

1  3!
, ,    ?
     ?

----------

,  !!!
     ,        12-00 25  2002.
 2           !

----------


## Lucien

...     ???            ? ...  !

----------

*Lucien*,  ,        ( ),         -     .

----------

!
  ,       . ,         .
         ,       -  2.
  2       .

----------

-        :Frown:

----------


## Lucien

)))

1. Elena M
2. Alexandry
3.  - 
4. 
5. New 
6. Lucien

  !!!

----------


## svet

*Lucien*         !!!!!!!!!! !!!!!
    .....        :Smilie: 
 ?

----------


## Catherine

,      - ,    (  -1). 
,    ,      ,     . 
  ,    ,   .   :Smilie:

----------


## Alexandry

...

----------


## svet

*Alexandry*  ....   ,    .

----------


## Alexandry

*svet*      ,      ...
   ..

----------

> ?


,   ??????????????? ,  ! ,      .       ,  -   !
 ,   ,     ?  ,   - ,         ,     ,       .  ,       ,      .

----------


## stas

> ,   - ,


  , :         .

----------

> , :         .


 ,  ,   . , ,   ,    ,  .   ,     ,     ,          ( ).     -      . ,      ,   -  - .

----------


## ToT

"    " !
           .           !!!

  :
*1. Elena M
2. Alexandry
3.  - 
4. 
5. New 
6. Lucien*

: ( <a href="http://sevranty.deepdesign.ru?uid=klerk.ru" target="_blank">*Sevranty*</a>   )

----------

